
Molecular circuitry: Team breaks one-diode-one resistor electronics - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-molecular-circuitry-team-one-diode-one-resistor.html
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Using a combination of electrical measurements and atomic-scale measurements
guided by quantum mechanics, the team found a _sweet spot_ between stability
and switch ability that yielded the dual diode+memory resistive RAM memory at
a microscopic scale"

 _Engineering is all about finding the "sweet spot"..._

Not too much, and not too little, but the point at which competing concerns
_balance_...

